# Kudos to CWI posters



## 2asdf2 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have just read posts from three WS who have admitted for the first time on CWI to their affairs.

I am surprised by the level of helpfulness and restraint most posters have shown to these WS. Quite a change from what I did expect.

Maybe Rookie4's thread has caused some introspection and modified people's approach.

In any event, I find it a welcome development. A development I appreciate.

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Uh no Rookie's thread is a debate without end - TAM is overwhelmingly a helpful place anyway...SMH


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

While I am a BS I believe it is vital that a WS offer their perspectives. A WS should not be run off or be subjected to intentional and hurtful comments. We are all human beings and we all have flaws. Like all human beings some are good and some bad, but we all remain human beings. Putting a person down for making an unpopular choice that is devastating and destroying is wrong. I myself am guilty of this, I've made stupid comments, but I'm a human being and fallible. 

A WS can add positive perspectives to a BS who is trying to comprehend what has happened to them. In fact, today I questioned a FWS who was gracious enough to explain his mindset during his EA. I am very appreciative to get this information, it helps me to better understand. Other WS have been the same and helped me when I was lost. 

This site helped me learn about infidelity, helped me to understand, helped me move forward in my reconciliation. There are posters who are no longer here that helped, even though they had no idea how much they helped. So many current posters have helped, not knowing they were even helping me. That is what makes TAM such a special place, while everyone may not agree, I believe most posters are respectable about how they handle disagreements. 

In the CWI section I'm sure none of us are happy to be here, but finding people who understand what you are dealing with is very helpful. That also means having WS's contribute to the threads.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

2asdf2 said:


> I have just read posts from three WS who have admitted for the first time on CWI to their affairs.
> 
> *I am surprised by the level of helpfulness and restraint most posters have shown to these WS. Quite a change from what I did expect.*
> 
> ...


Don't jinx it :grin2:


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

IMO, TAM is a helpful place in spite of some threads, not because.

I've always seen threads here where folks on either side of the fidelity aisle have sought help and received it. But theoretical shouting matches tend to do nothing more than get people who identify with either side all riled up and protective-and it often ends of argumentative.

EDIT: And having said that, I am out of this one.


----------



## Devastated an lost (Oct 29, 2014)

I am thankful for the WS's here meany times when I was struggling to understand why & how my WH was thinking at the time, I have read a thread from a WS that really helped. I think they're more helpful in helping us to understand the why? That was my biggest question. Kudos to them for answering our questions..


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

Truthseeker1 said:


> Uh no Rookie's thread is a debate without end - TAM is overwhelmingly a helpful place anyway...SMH


Yeah, this place was a vicious den of attacking BS's before rookie's thread. SMH indeed.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

convert said:


> Don't jinx it :grin2:


spotlighting the glory to another thread might just have accomplished that goal.

I think this forum is extremely helpful because people care to help anyone and everyone. It's the nature of this site! BSs as well as WSs can receive sound advice. Moderators do a great job with no pay...now that's admirable in and of itself! I have most certainly noticed, that's why I'm addicted to this place.

KUDOS to TAM!

Bibi


----------



## Ol'Pal (Aug 24, 2015)

to many acronyms in this thread for me to even comment... CWI, WS, BS,


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

Ol'Pal said:


> to many acronyms in this thread for me to even comment... CWI, WS, BS,


Certified Welding Inspector

Wombat Secretions

Bologna Sammiches


----------



## Devastated an lost (Oct 29, 2014)

Healer said:


> Certified Welding Inspector
> 
> Wombat Secretions
> 
> Bologna Sammiches


 :rofl:


----------



## Ol'Pal (Aug 24, 2015)

Healer said:


> Certified Welding Inspector
> 
> Wombat Secretions
> 
> Bologna Sammiches


Ah much better.. 


I did get welding inspector eventually...


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

Ol'Pal said:


> Ah much better..
> 
> 
> I did get welding inspector eventually...


Lol.

Coping with infidelity

Wayward spouse

betrayed spouse.


----------



## thebirdman (Apr 5, 2014)

As a WS, I think it's valuable for BS's to have readily available insight. There were several reasons I came back here to TAM: to learn, to encourage, and to warn others to exercise the DDSS principle and not make the same mistakes I did.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lostmyreligion (Oct 18, 2013)

I've been cruising the infidelity sites for a little over 3 years and have found posters on all of them that have helped immensely.

This is the only one I've thought to become a member of.

Yeah the vitriol can get laid on pretty thick at times but the mods here do a kick -a$$ job. I know that the WS's that have waded through it and remain to post actually get it. And more importantly, they have huge insight that's critically needed if the rest of us are to grasp the totality of infidelity.

Ultimately, they're converts to the Church of Personal Responsibility.

'makes them people I'd enjoy meeting.

IMHO, the veteran posters and advice here are almost always on the money. The 2x4s can come a bit thick at times, but it's very rarely a waterboarding deluge. I honestly believe that the ones that can't hack it and flee are doomed to repeat their failures.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow, the rewriting continues.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

Healer said:


> Lol.
> 
> Coping with infidelity
> 
> ...


Then there is STBXWEWMR...

Hint: the last word is 'reconcile'.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

A lot of what/how logistical stuff I know is from waywards.

Even the unrepentant ones can be valuable sources of intel.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

sidney2718 said:


> Then there is STBXWEWMR...
> 
> Hint: the last word is 'reconcile'.


Stella took Brians Xylophone while Ernie wanted Maries reconcile (d checkbook)


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

sidney2718 said:


> Then there is STBXWEWMR...
> 
> Hint: the last word is 'reconcile'.




So
That
Bi-ch
Xenia
Wants
Everything
William
May 
Reconcile

I think I got it!!!!!!!! :surprise:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

2asdf2 said:


> I have just read posts from three WS who have admitted for the first time on CWI to their affairs.
> 
> I am surprised by the level of helpfulness and restraint most posters have shown to these WS. Quite a change from what I did expect.
> 
> ...


Well, let me warn you in advance that if you even hint at fair treatment for WS's, be ready for a lot of attempted character assassinations. I have been accused of just about anything and everything by posters who believe that a WS has no rights of any kind. I guess the trick is, that it's better for those haters to take their rage out on me, than some poor WS who only came here to find his/her way out of a bad situation. Hopefully it will get better.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

Truthseeker1 said:


> Uh no Rookie's thread is a debate without end - TAM is overwhelmingly a helpful place anyway...SMH


That is only true if you are a BS. I doubt very seriously if many WS's think that they have received much help, here. If it were true for WS's as well, there would be more of them here.


----------



## Heatherknows (Aug 21, 2015)

Rookie4 said:


> Well, let me warn you in advance that if you even hint at fair treatment for WS's, be ready for a lot of attempted character assassinations. I have been accused of just about anything and everything by posters who believe that a WS has no rights of any kind. *I guess the trick is, that it's better for those haters to take their rage out on me, than some poor WS who only came here to find his/her way out of a bad situation. *Hopefully it will get better.


That is noble of you but not necessary. The less cruel and nasty behavior on forums the more legit the forum becomes. I was on a forum where it was a bloodbath for anyone who didn't conform to the group-think. It's nice when someone brings in a different perspective and others can debate with intellect and insight rather than animalistic vengeance.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

lostmyreligion said:


> The 2x4s can come a bit thick at times, but it's very rarely a waterboarding deluge. I honestly believe that the ones that can't hack it and flee are doomed to repeat their failures.


You win the mixed-metaphor award!


----------

